# weights in the morning or evening?



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

hey guys

ive just started a new job working 1pm - 9pm so in an ideal world is it better to do weights in the morning or go after work.

bare in mind im in cutting and up at 7 to do cardio!!!

where would u guys fit it in round this schedule?

cheers


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

sorry guys

just found a head on here explaining this!!

sorted!


----------

